# Filtration 2ft Goldfish Tank



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am thinking about using an aquis 500 as the filter for a 2ft 70litre goldfish tank. The filter filters at a rate of 350litres an hour. Is this too much filtration?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, you could easily use double that.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

what type of goldfish are we talking. goldfish get huge and produce massive ammounts of waist. your going to want 2 filters just incase one goes out and they should be pushing aroun 700-1000 litres between the two of them.


----------



## marty2905 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have 2 common, 4 Shubunkins and 2 Commets


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

commons are commets perhaps the other commets are sarassas? all those goldfish can reach 16 inches and live 20+ years i myself have a few sarassas in my pond that are pushing 9 inches right now. not to be mean or anything as im sure you werent informed of it but your tank is entirely way to overstocked in all honesty its not even big enough for one of these guys even fancy goldfish can reach upwards of a foot. goldfish need a giant tank but preferably a giant pond.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

A good rule of thumb with goldfish is have filtration AT LEAST 10 times per hour the volume of water. So if you have a 70 liters tank, your filter should turn over 700 liters per hour.

Another rule of thumb for goldfish is AT LEAST 10 US gallons of water per goldfish. Seventy liters is only slightly over 18 US gallons. That is not enough water volume for the fish you have.


----------

